# Cleaning out the Freezer



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Have several things I needed to cook in the freezer and decided to try some new things.

1. Already have a pork shoulder in the WSM smoking. Injected with Chris Lilly injection and rubbed it with Wolf Rub.  (soory no pics yet) Smoking w/Apple and Hickory.

2. Have a 14lb turkey going to smoke on the VC grill (roadside find). Plan on rubbing with my Fried Turkey rub and EVOO and then injecting w/Cajun creole butter.  Smoking w/Maple and Cherry.

3. A rack of baby back ribs going on the top rack of the WSM. Plenty of Wolf Rub on them.

4. Two fattys, rolled in rub and smoking beside the baby backs.

Will post some pics soon.  Wish me luck with the weather.  40% to 50% showers in my jungle right now.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok, sounds like we all need to head to GQ's house...it appears he's thowing his own Cline BBQ Festival!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 23, 2006)

Man that's sounds good.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Come on and bring your appetite.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thats alot of grub


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah, especially for just Mrs. Monkey and me.  

Making room to freeze summer vegetables.


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Have several things I needed to cook in the freezer and decided to try some new things.
> 
> 1. Already have a pork shoulder in the WSM smoking. Injected with Chris Lilly injection and rubbed it with Wolf Rub.  (soory no pics yet)
> 
> ...


Sure... this would be the week I decided to drive back on Saturday, not Sunday. #-o


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Turkey smoking on the grill






Pic of the cookers





A happy monkey with monkey juice


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks like you got your game on


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Lookin good so far monkey man :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Great groceries GQ!


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Everything was looking good.....................








until that last picture.  :ack:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

You saw the resemblence too??  :grin:  :grin:  JUST KIDDING!!! :!:


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm feeling the monkey love!   :wwnn:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Everything was looking good.....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finnopolis, remember the Fred Sanford conversation we had a while back about cookies? 8-[


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :grin: :-$


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Ribs prior to going in the WSM...3 coats of Wolf Rub






Couldn't get a pic of the shoulder that has been on for 6 1/2 hours or the ribs going on...IT IS RAINING.   Goona be a challenge!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Damn the rain!

Praise the Wolfe Rub :!:


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Damn the rain!
> 
> Praise the Wolfe Rub :!:


WolfeRub.... I never use it.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Rain just about to stop.  Put the fattys on and foiled the ribs, with some apple juice, while it was slacked up. Turkey is about done and the shoulder is looking good.  (no pics because of the rain)


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Rain just about to stop.  Put the fattys on and foiled the ribs, with some apple juice, while it was slacked up. Turkey is about done and the shoulder is looking good.  (no pics because of the rain)


Go get an umbrella  
We need the pics..... 8-[


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Fattys ready to go






Turkey is done!





Fattys too!





And the ribs





No bananas for this monkey!  Meat tonight!





Shoulder still on the WSM sitting at 176 degrees...AND IT IS F*%$#&! raining again...hard!  Make me want to go ape $H!T.

I apologize for the pics being so big. Don't know how that happen!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

LMFAO!!  Talk about close ups!!!! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  looks great ma man!!  =P~  =P~  :!:


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

It is lighting and thundering outside now!  However the WSM held true and the shoulder come up to temp. Pulled it at 190 degrees...under an umbrella.




The first cuts...




Tender and moist but not as much smoke ring as I thought it might have.  :-(


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Tender and moist but not as much smoke ring as I thought it might have.  :-(


That's an excellent smoke ring!! It don't get no better than that!!


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

It looks good to me, Garland.
As we like to say, "I'd eat that". :!:


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 23, 2006)

Food looks great Mokey man :!:  =D>  =D> The smoke ring on the butt looks good to me.

Chris


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 23, 2006)

Yep, Shore does look good


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 24, 2006)

dang, how much smoke ring were you trying to get??

Looks great!  Looks like lunch is set for the week!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 24, 2006)

Man, I cleaned out my freezer also but didn't have eats like that! Nice job on the grub!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 24, 2006)

Man that looks great =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow Garland that turkey looked incredible, as well as everything else!!  You didn't say how everything tasted???  If it tasted as good as it looked you had a treat last night!  Maybe you can cook something up for us Friday night in MB.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 24, 2006)

cleaned up that roadside find real nice....looks great


----------



## Finney (Jul 24, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Wow Garland that turkey looked incredible, as well as everything else!!  You didn't say how everything tasted???  If it tasted as good as it looked you had a treat last night!  *Maybe you can cook something up for us Friday night in MB*.



We tried that before.  #-o  :lmao:


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 24, 2006)

Everything looked good until the self portrait.  It scared the dog so bad he won't come out from under the bed.   :razz:  :razz:

As for SOTB...Maybe some ABT's with crawfish and pineapple cream cheese....  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Now that was some huge food porn  
Looked real tasty =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 24, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm tellin ya', just looking at it made me full and tired :!:


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the good words everybody!

Larry, everything tasted really good.  The ribs were Mrs. Monkey's favorite.  Nice bark and good flavor, thanks to the Wolf Rub. 

My first time doing fattys. Those are really good...especially with the cheese.  Thanks for the tips on them, Larry.  

The turkey was the real surprise.  I had my doubts about it as it had been in the bottom of the freezer for about a year and a half.  I also forgot to inject it.  While the skin did not crisp up as much as I would have liked, the flavor and moisture content was excellent. 

After eating all that, I only had a little room for a taste of the shoulder. It was nice and smokey tasting, after being in the WSM for 12 hours.  Looking back at the pics, it did have a pretty decent smoke ring.  Must have been the monkey juice interfering with my vision.  The Wolf Rub made some incredible bark on the shoulder.  Will be eating it for dinner in just a few minutes.

Now for Jack W...your lucky I don't call the SPCA on you...scaring your dog like that is borderline abuse!  Dogs don't like monkeys!  But monkeys like dogs.  And as for the Crawfish ABTs...I'm tired of talking bout them…you show at SOTB and you'll get your elusive monkey turds!  :grin: 

Man, I ate so much I almost had problems breathing.  All that food pushing up against the little monkey lungs...was hard to make room for air!


----------



## Finney (Jul 24, 2006)

We just funn'n.


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 24, 2006)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the good words everybody!
> 
> Now for Jack W...your lucky I don't call the SPCA on you...scaring your dog like that is borderline abuse!  Dogs don't like monkeys!  But monkeys like dogs.  And as for the Crawfish ABTs...I'm tired of talking bout them…you show at SOTB and you'll get your elusive monkey turds!  :grin:



In my own defense...Morgan put me up to it!   :^o

Tell me more about Fatty's with cheese!

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 24, 2006)

GQ gets no breaks from me till I get some crawfish abts. :-X


----------



## Finney (Jul 24, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> BigGQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a pic.  Fatty and cheesy.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 24, 2006)

What happens in Myrtle Beach, stays in Myrtle Beach.



Like me.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> What happens in Myrtle Beach, stays in Myrtle Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> Like me.


----------



## johnj (Jun 22, 2011)

Can I use a freezer as a fermentation vessel?

My neighbor has a small chests freezer he wants to get rid of. The inside dimensions are roughly 20”x20” x28” high. It has one outlet/drain at the bottom. I have been unable to determine if the plastic liner is food grade or not. I would assume it would be…just don’t know.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 22, 2011)

All refrigeration house hold wise have food safe plastic liners. Good idea. Making up a big batch of shine?


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeppers would guess it should work as a primary if it water or hooch tight so none dont leak out. Like the Man say should make a large batch. Now for secondary or further rackings it exposes too much of its surface area to the lid. Glass carboys is your best friend on that deal and they need to be filled to the top. They claim the plastic ones dont work..but they do. And a bunch cheaper.


----------

